# Sulphur inlay [in progress]



## jonathan88 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm working on a small wedding chest for my wife and wanted to share. 

When it's complete I'll share what I've learned with this project.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! I am impressed! and very interested on how you pulled this one off! Care to share how you engraved the letters so finely and the method you use to fill them? Looking good so far!  and welcome to the forum!


----------



## jonathan88 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks!

A trim router and jig for the main lines, serifs by hand. I have no skill but I'm determined. 

Sulphur melts and pours very easily.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Now don't down play your skill! I've been woodworking for 8 years now.. and you've already got my brain thinking of how I can incorporate this into pieces of mine!  keep the photos coming!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is a really cool technique! Where do you get your sulfur? What the devil is a serif, the little tails on the letters? It looks like you poured the sulfer after the finish was applied. Is that how you keep it from getting into the pores of the oak and muddling the finish? Sorry for all the questions, but this is really cool. I bet it doesn't smell too cool though when you do it.


----------



## jonathan88 (Oct 11, 2011)

First Sulphur or Sulfur - I chose Sulphur because it's an English / German technique


I read about it here

*A few warning's it's melts easily but can create a deadly gas if over heated, i just used a good mask with chemical rated filters.* 

I stained the wood first because I wrongly assumed it would be easy to accidentally to stain the sulphur, it turns out you can just gently scrape any discolored area.

i used a the bit from an inlay kit in my trim router and (this is silly i know). built a frame around the whole piece so i could nail in straight pieces for every cut parallel to each other to keep the router in exact alignment 

@ACP





You guessed right about the serif.
I tried to remove all the extra sulphur so i'm hoping the finish will be fine. 
I'm going add a few layers of 100% tung with a little japan drier. i want it to look like a period piece so i'm not going after a glossy finish.


Thanks all

more info


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very Nice*

Well done there fella.
Looks great.
Can not wait to the the finished piece.


----------

